# Selling Rhino looking for Teryx 4



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 2006 Yamaha rhino with back bench and only 1200 miles. Oversized tires big bore 686. I am looking for a Teryx 4 if you are looking for a great UTV or have a Trryx get with me for more information.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good move, just did the same 3 years ago and have loved it. best deal around was at Basso ATV in Price.


----------

